

Casual games site OMGPOP (nee iminlikewithyou) raies $5M from Bessemer - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090310/investors-bet-5-million-on-casual-game-site-omgpop-hope-users-start-paying-up/

======
nav
Congratulations to Chuck, EJ and team. Love the concept, business model (I
believe it's still in the works) and in general the branding behind the
company. Still preferred GAYmes as a decent alternative (courtesy Jason
Oliver) ;)

